# Conexion equipo profesional



## jose_flash (Jun 28, 2009)

hola a todos en primero lugar, el temadehoy esel siguienteel bajista de mi grupo apa a adquirir un cabezal de bajo de 500W RMS 4 Ohm y no se si decirle que se compre 1 pantalla de 8 x 10 " que aguanta 700W 4 Ohm  o la sigueinte opcion para mi la mejor : 2 pantallas una de 1 x 15" ( 300W 8 Ohm) y otra de 4 x 10" ( 350ohm 8 Ohm) el caso es que penseen poner las dos pantallas en paralelo y sacar un salida de 4 ohm pero cuantos Wattios aguantaria las pantallas en conjunto? 300W o 600W?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2009)

1) la palabra no es Wattios, es Vatios o Watts.
2) aunque las resistencias, capacidades o inductancias, a veces se sumen directamente y otras veces no...en realidad con la potencia sucede algo distinto:

Las potencias siempre se suman! ! ! siempre, ya sea que esten en serie o en paralelo.

lo que sí debes fijarte es en la impedancia de la salida del equipo, y la impedancia resultante de los bafles.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola José

En relación a las potencias, la de 8*10" puede manejar 700W (eso lo pusiste vos como dato) y entre las otras dos manejarán 300W+350W=650W. La diferencia no es demasiado grande como para recomendar una u otra configuración.
La gran diferencia de la segunda es que podrás usar una (en 8Ω), otra (también en 8Ω) o las dos cajas al miesmo tiempo(ahora en 4 o 16Ω), dándote un poco más de flexibilidad en el armado. Si considerás que eso es ventajoso, optá por la segunda.

Dejando de lado las impedancias y potencias, metámonos en el tema de la geometría (sí, también aplica acá).
Como supondrás o sabrás, el cuerpo del sonido que obtendrás está directamente relacionado con la superficie móvil de los parlantes. Aproximando los números (y calculando en pulgadas, si querés hacé la conversión), el parlante de 15" tiene una superficie de 7,5*7,5*3,14 = 176,625 pulgadas cuadradas (SqIn). El cajón de 4*10" tiene 4*25*3,14 = 314 SqIn.
En total, con la segunda tenés ≈490 pulgadas cuadradas "haciendo ruido".

En el cajón de 8*10" tenés simplemente el doble de superficie que en el de 4*10". Esto es 628 pulgadas cuadradas...
En este cajón tenés casi un 30% más de superficie que en la otra combinación. Eso quiere decir que va a haber más cuerpo en el sonido.


Eso es matemática fría, por lo que te recomiendo que pruebes las dos opciones y compares. Después mirá en el bolsillo por los precios y elijas la que más te convenza.


Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 29, 2009)

mi pregunta final es ...si conecto el de 15" (Max: 300W) y 4 x 10" (Max:350 w) en paralelo me dara una impedancia de 4 ohm ..pero cuantos vatios soportaria el conjunto....650W?


es que conectaria las 2 pantallas a una cabezal de 500W a 4 Ohm y no quiero romper las pantallas...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> _Joder_ no significa lo mismo en todas partes. Por favor, evitá términos que puedan resultar chocantes en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta final es ...si conecto el de 15" (Max: 300W) y 4 x 10" (Max:350 w) en paralelo me dara una impedancia de 4 ohm ..pero cuantos vatios soportaria el conjunto....650W?






			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En relación a las potencias, la de 8*10" puede manejar 700W (eso lo pusiste vos como dato) y entre las otras dos manejarán 300W+350W=650W.



Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 29, 2009)

gracias..


----------

